# McNish - Photo from the A8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Just in case you were curious, the folks in the A8 (thank you Mr. Pass) were kind enough to share a photo with us. Also, any irony in Allan's PR man being named "Pass"?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

Good to see Allan is wearing his seat belt. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 1999)

That's awesome... good pic... watch out for the speed cameras!!!


----------



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

Cool! Allan is using a Macbook Pro.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

He's wearing his seat belt + using a Macbook Pro + browsing Vortex = winning.


----------



## Bill Wilson (May 31, 2011)

PSU said:


> He's wearing his seat belt + using a Macbook Pro + browsing Vortex = winning.


And not in the Charlie Sheen sense of winning!


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)

"crank up the air conditioning driver!" the man looks like he is a bit warm.


----------



## mn_audi (Mar 15, 2006)

Anyone know what watch that is on his hand?


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

mn_audi said:


> Anyone know what watch that is on his hand?


 x2....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

mn_audi said:


> Anyone know what watch that is on his hand?


 Last year, all of the Audi drivers got Tag Heuer Carreras at Le Mans time. You can see Allan discuss it with George during last year's LeMans week in the second video on this page. I don't know from the pic if it's the same watch or not, but it looks like it could be a Tag to me. 

-Tim


----------

